# Special - MS-DOS-Hits: 125 kultige PC-Klassiker, die auch unter Windows laufen



## AnneNeukirchner (18. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,812048


----------



## Kristian (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nicht bei allen Spielen geguckt, aber ich weiß mit hundert prozentiger Sicherheit, dass Grand Theft Auto nicht 1990 erschienen ist, sondern erst 1997.


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, danke. 1997 ist korrekt


----------



## HMCpretender (18. Februar 2011)

Richtig, als GTA rauskam, hatte ich nämlich schon einen Computer


----------



## Firebird666 (18. Februar 2011)

A-10 Tank Killer war zwar eine tolle Simulation, jedoch solltet ihr vorsichtig sein: Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das Spiel (völlig unverständlicherweise) auf dem Index der USK gelandet...


----------



## GeneralPaul (18. Februar 2011)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht bei allen Spielen geguckt, aber ich weiß mit hundert prozentiger Sicherheit, dass Grand Theft Auto nicht 1990 erschienen ist, sondern erst 1997.


Und Golden Axe ist von 1990 und nicht von 1997.....


----------



## AshLambert (18. Februar 2011)

Ich bin so ein Nerd, die meisten habe ich schon gespielt. ^^
Mir fällt spontan noch Master of Orion 2 ein, das hatte auch einen Dos-Core, und eine ziemlich aktive Multiplayercommunity (Kali), kA wie's heute aussieht, war lange nicht mehr dort.
Ascendancy, Fugger2, Ecstatica, OMF2097, Transport Tycoon - auch alles auf Dos. 
(Genauso wie Wolf 3D, Doom usw, aber die durftet ihr sicher nicht nennen.^^)


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Februar 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe jetzt nicht bei allen Spielen geguckt, aber ich weiß mit hundert prozentiger Sicherheit, dass Grand Theft Auto nicht 1990 erschienen ist, sondern erst 1997.
> ...


   Korrekt, die Werte der beiden Spiele wurden wohl vertauscht.


----------



## GamerGaP (18. Februar 2011)

Also das PacMan 1880 in Japan erschienen ist halte ich dann doch für ein Gerücht....grins.


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Februar 2011)

Doch, doch, das kam sicher 1880     Sah damals noch etwas anders aus, wie dieses Beweisbild... äh, beweist: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kornhill (18. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar:

gobliiins 
crusader - no remorse (vorgänger ist drin)
eye of beholder 2 - legend of darkmoon (vorgänger ist drin, aber der 2er ist der beste)
Lands of Lore (habt ihr doch gerade in eurer Ausgabe gehabt, hier vergessen)
Faceoff
X-Wing/Tie-Fighter
History Line (Battle Isle is drin)
Albion
LHX - Attack Chopper 
Rebel Assault
Budokan (International Karate is drin)
Stunts (Wie ihr den vergessen konntet.....)
Turrikan
Might and Magic (World of Xeen)

Edit:
A-Train
Xenobots
Zack Mc Cracken
Maniac Mansion
Legend of Kyrandia
Tongue of the Fatman (Das hier hab ich geliebt, war aber eher unbekannt.)
LOOM (!!!!)
Humans (eine vergessene Puzzle Perle^^)


----------



## Magetears (18. Februar 2011)

Die beiden Krondor Teile und Das Schwarze Auge spiele ich davon heute. Oh mann, hab grade wieder Lust bekommen heute Abend die Nordlandtriologie zu spielen...


----------



## Gilion (18. Februar 2011)

Laut Erscheinungdatum unter dem Bild ist Descent 2 inzwischen 1812 Jahre alt. xD
Das sollte eventuell mal geändert werden. ^^


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

Aha, Dark Forces (indiziert) ist da, aber Doom nicht? DER Klassiker?


----------



## Steffke100 (18. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha, Dark Forces (indiziert) ist da, aber Doom nicht? DER Klassiker?


   Laut Tante Wiki wurde die Indizierung 1998 aufgehoben. Und Doom (immer noch indiziert) in einem Artikel mit den Namen "MS-DOS-Hits: 125 kultige PC-Klassiker," zu nenne währe doch rechtlich sehr unklug.


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich da was überlesen habe, aber Ihr habt vielleicht ein paar  Fehler drin.
Jungle Hunt und International Karate zum Beispiel sind lediglich Portierungen für PC gewesen und wurden als reine 8-Bit Spiele zuerst entwickelt für Systeme wie Atari Home Computer wie den 400/800 XE bzw. C64.
weitere wären
Archon
Arkanoid
BC Quest for Tires
Boulder Dash
Burger Time
Centipede
Defender
Defender of the  Crown
It came from the Desert
Karateka
Kings Quest 1
Leasure Suit Larry
Pac Man
Paper Boy
Sid Meiers Pirates
Test Drive
Las Ninja
Ultima
Zaxxon

Eure Überschrift suggeriert aber reine DOS Releaste Spielehits die auch erstmals für MS-DOS bzw. PC basierende Systeme erschienen sind wie zum Beispiel das damals revolutionäre Voxelspace Egine Spiel Comanche.
Ihr vermischt quasi die Genres.Mit der DOS Box kann man alte MS DOS Spiele emulieren.Korrekt.
Aber für alte Atari,C64 Atari ST und Amiga Klassiker nimmt man definitiv andere Emulatoren wie zum Beispiel Atari WinPlus 4.0,Fellow,UAE oder Steem Engine.
Aber die aufgeführten sind definitiv Hits.Das stimmt schon.


----------



## hagren (19. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe kein Stunts!    Außerdem fehlt Praehistoric, Super Mario, Micro Machines, Hexen und Duke Nukem (Wobei Letztere wohl indiziert sein werden).


----------



## iudas (19. Februar 2011)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wo ist Dune 2? Das ist nicht nur ein Klassiker, sondern ein Wegbereiter gewesen.


----------



## Batze (20. Februar 2011)

Was auf jeden Fall fehlt ist  Bundesliga Manager und vor allem Bundesliga Manager Hattrick. 
Eines der besten Fussball Managerspiele aller zeiten, auch heute noch. Und ja ich zocke es noch immer.


----------



## ferrari2k (21. Februar 2011)

Also mir fehlt Comanche 3, F22 Lightning II, Grand Prix 1+2 (!), Stunts, Flight Unlimited, Stargunner, Scorched Planet, äh, das wars glaub ich erstmal


----------



## stockduck (26. Januar 2012)

Wo ist Mystic Towers? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYQhQRPLFmA


----------



## Xantos43 (26. Januar 2012)

Oha wo ist die Settlers Serie??    
Was ist mit Carnage?


----------



## DrProof (26. Januar 2012)

Es läuft alles mit Dosbox unter Windows... -.-


----------



## kornhill (26. Januar 2012)

Mir sind grad ein bis zwei Tränen runtergelaufen. Danke für diese schöne Erinnerung. Habe sooo viel davon gespielt, und hatte tatsächlich einiges vergessen. 

Budokhan (International Karate ist aufgeführt)
Tie-Fighter (Xwing aufgeführt)
Stunts (!) 
Lands of Lore
Micro Prose Grand Prix 2 (!)
Turrikan II (es gab eine PC Version die ich auf jeden gut fand)

Ach ja... "Sokoban" könnte man aufnehmen. Eigentlich ein Klassiker oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Es läuft alles mit Dosbox unter Windows... -.-


 
Da bekomme ich doch glatt wieder Lust ein paar alte Perlen darüber wieder anzuschmeissen.
"The Riddle of Master Lu" ist eines meiner ältesten Adventure-Lieblinge. 

Frage: Ist DOSBOX mittlerweile auf Mehrkern-Prozessoren optimiert ?!


----------



## kamelle (26. Januar 2012)

Mir ist mit der Bildergalerie erschreckend klar geworden, wie viel Zeit ich in meinem Leben bereits mit Spiele spielen verbracht habe... und wie alt ich eigentlich schon bin, wenn ich auch die ältesten Titel der Liste bereits gespielt habe :o


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2012)

kamelle schrieb:


> Mir ist mit der Bildergalerie erschreckend klar geworden, wie viel Zeit ich in meinem Leben bereits mit Spiele spielen verbracht habe... und wie alt ich eigentlich schon bin, wenn ich auch die ältesten Titel der Liste bereits gespielt habe :o



Für Spiele ist man nie zu alt. Von meinen bald 33 Jahren kann man locker 25 verbrauchte Jahre für Computerspiele abziehen, ich wüsste keinen trifftigen Grund, warum ich jetzt oder in nächster Zeit (vielleicht die nächsten 33 Jahre) damit aufhören sollte...


----------



## Mothman (26. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...], ich wüsste keinen trifftigen Grund, warum ich jetzt oder in nächster Zeit (vielleicht die nächsten 33 Jahre) damit aufhören sollte...


Warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann kommen so Sachen wie Gicht, Alters-Sehschwäche, Müdigkeitsattacken und verlangsamtes Reaktionsvermögen. Da ists dann auch nicht mehr so mit dem Zocken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann kommen so Sachen wie Gicht, Alters-Sehschwäche, Müdigkeitsattacken und verlangsamtes Reaktionsvermögen. Da ists dann auch nicht mehr so mit dem Zocken.


 
Gicht: der ausgiebige Einsatz eines Gamepad kann vorbeugend wirken 

Alters-Sehschwächen: gleicht man mit Sehhilfen wieder aus. Zur Not tut's auch eine Augenoperation 

Müdigkeitsattacken: bekomme ich nur bei sehr schlechte Filmen 

verlangs. Reaktionsvermögen: das dürfte wohl am allerwenigsten passieren, Spiele mit gutem Tempo sind gute Trainingsprogramme. 

Das Einzige was meine "Spielerkarriere" arg stoppen würde wäre eine Zukunft bestehend nur aus Rotz-Spielen wie das zigfachste CoD-Sequel oder Klone desselben.


----------



## DrProof (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, habe ich seit 1989 eindeutig zuviel Computer gespielt. Da bekamen wir den ersten PC.. 96% der Spiele hab ich durchgespielt, gespielt... unfasslich =D


----------



## stockduck (26. Januar 2012)

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Prehistorik 1 und 2!!!

2er teil:

Prehistorik 2 Level 1 100% - YouTube


----------



## Mothman (26. Januar 2012)

Erinnert mich an *UGH!*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YthG41fs2zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Es läuft alles mit Dosbox unter Windows... -.-


 Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, naja zumindest läuft fast alles bei dem einen oder anderen Spiel gibts durchaus mal Soundemulationsprobleme.


----------



## Moleny (26. Januar 2012)

stockduck schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse:
> 
> Prehistorik 1 und 2!!!
> 
> ...


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an *UGH!*



Die Steinzeit der PC-Spiele hatte es aber auch mit Steinzeit-Games.

Humans




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6bMT4Q_R4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Caveman Ugh-Lympics




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ftt5R8r1HNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Joe & Mac: Caveman Ninja gabs wohl auch noch unter DOS aber da finde ich nur Konsolen Videos bei youtube.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicero (26. Januar 2012)

Gräbt die PCGames jetzt schon 1 Jahr alte Artikel aus (siehe ersten Thread-Kommentar...)?


----------



## StordyrGaming (16. September 2016)

Du weisst, du bist alt, wenn du all das Zeug auf'm Schulhof getauscht hast.


----------



## stawacz (17. September 2016)

lands of lore & das schwarze auge


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Oh ein neuer Thread.
Lasst doch diese ollen Kamellen verschwinden und macht bitte was neues auf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2016)

Mothman schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann kommen so Sachen wie Gicht, Alters-Sehschwäche, Müdigkeitsattacken und verlangsamtes Reaktionsvermögen. Da ists dann auch nicht mehr so mit dem Zocken.



Dafür erfährt das Leben eine neue Bereicherung: den Mittagsschlaf! Ganz großes Kino! 

Hab gestern was Nettes gefunden: eine ganz anständige Umsetzung von "Galaga '88" in -- örks! -- Flash: Galaga 88 « Retro PC Engine – Turbografx 16 Games Online . Feuern geht übrigens mit der Taste A.


----------



## Mav3R1c0 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hab nahezu alles gespielt - wo ist die Zeit nur hin?! (in doppeltem Sinn  =


----------



## Necromanca (5. Oktober 2016)

Vor 10 oder 15 Jahren DOS Spiele? Da gab es doch schon Windows XP! Im Prinzip ist doch mit dem Erscheinen von Windows 95 MS-DOS entgültig tot gewesen. Ich spiele an PCs seit Ende 1983, das war damals z.B. IBM PC-DOS auf einem Original IBM PC-XT. In der Firma hatten wir einen Compaq Portable PC, das war ein tragbarer PC in der Form einer Nähmaschine wenn er verpackt war. Der hatte einen monochromen 9 Zoll-Monitor, kleiner als die meisten Pads heute. Den konnte ich mir ausleihen und mit nach Hause nehmen. Ab ca. 1988 hatte ich einen eigenen PC, Compaq 386s mit 16 MHz Takt, am Anfang eine 20 MB Festplatte und 2 verschiedene Diskettenlaufwerke 5 1/4 und 3 1/2 Zoll. Sound gab es erst später und ein CD-ROM Laufwerk kam auch erst nachträglich. Immerhin hatte der PC schon VGA-Grafik und einen 14 Zoll Farbmonitor. Der offizielle Preis des PCs war 12.000 DM, ich bekam ihn mit Firmenrabatt für nur 9.000 DM, PC-Spiele kosteten damals meist knapp um die 80 DM. Das war gemessen an den damaligen Einkommen recht teuer, also war man geschickterweise in einem Programmtauschclub, in dem wurden angeblich nur selbstprogrammierte Programme getauscht - real wurde alles kopiert was man kaufen konnte, denn Kopierschutz war noch ein Fremdwort.

Der PC war spieletauglich bis etwa Ende 1994, wobei man da schon einige Abstriche machen musste beim Tempo. Windows 95 hat ihn gekillt, das konnte ich dank mehr Speicher als die ursprünglichen 1 MB zwar noch installieren aber der PC war dafür einfach mal zu langsam. Danach kam ein Pentium mit 133 MHz der wieder einige Jahre ausreichte. 

Meine ersten Spiele waren Adventures wie Space Quest und Larry Lafer von Sierra. Flugsimulatoren fand ich auch mal cool, ich hatte dazu diverse Joysticks gekauft, die aber meist nicht lange hielten. Am besten war dann noch der von Microsoft, den hab selbst ich nicht kaputt bekommen. In den 90er Jahren waren meine Lieblingsspiele Command&Conquer und Forsetzungen davon, Warcraft hatt ich auch, fand ich aber weniger gut. Dann kam 1996 Diablo und faszinierte mich lange Zeit, später Diablo II mit noch mehr Suchtfaktor. Ich mochte aber auch Baldurs Gate II und so was wie SimCity 2000. Die ersten Siedler fand ich witzig und Lemminge und dann das erste Anno, das mir gar nicht gefiel. Fast alle Spiele habe ich nur in englischer Sprache gespielt, weil da die kürzeren Texte waren und es meiner Meinung nach auch cooler war NICHT auf deutsch zu spielen. Wer einmal das zensierte Command&Conquer gespielt hat der weiß warum es im Original besser ist. Bei Westwood in Las Vegas bin ich dann auch mal zu Besuch gewesen, weil die in PC Games im Interview gesagt hatten, wenn ihr in Vegas seid, schaut mal rein. Ich wurde da in der ganzen Firma rumgeführt und mein Highlight war den NOD-Chef Kaner zu treffen und ihm die Hand zu schütteln - das ist sehr seltsam wenn man ihn vorher im Spiel viele male gekillt hatte. 

OK, also wenn ich DOS Spiele spielen wollte dann könnte ich einfach den ganz oben beschriebenen 386er PC nehmen, denn der funktioniert noch. Compaq (längst in HP integriert) hat den einfach zu langlebig gebaut, insbesondere wenn man die kurzen Innovationszyklen in der IT-Hardware bedenkt. Witzigerweise hat mein recht neuer LED-Monitor einen VGA-Eingang und eine alte PS/2 Tastatur hab ich auch noch im Keller. Im weiteren steht im Keller eine Umzugskiste mit den alten Originalspielen, ich muss also nichts neu besorgen.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2016)

DOS-Spiele funktionieren ja mit Dos-Box, das ist ja nicht das Problem in meinen Augen.
Es geht darum, dass man die Spiele über den Link bequem spielen kann.


----------



## Mydgard (7. Oktober 2016)

Wie immer fehlen 2 der besten Spiele ... nämlich:

- Bandit Kings of Ancient China (Rundenstrategie von Koei von 1989/1990 ... klar, es gab keine Maussteuerung, alles lief per Tastastur ab, aber schon damals war es Hexfeld Rundenstrategie ... Battle Isle war nur ein Nachfolger).
- Centurion Defender of Rome (Rundenstrategie mit Echtzeitkämpfen, wobei man die Kämpfe pausieren konnte um Befehle zu erteilen).

Gibt es beides bei < entfernt > zum runter laden, wer es testen möchte: < Links entfernt >


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (26. Oktober 2016)

Star Trek Judgement Rites
Wing Commander 2


----------



## Cele-pcgames (29. November 2016)

Schöner Artikel, sowas mag ich!
Chuck Yeager's Air Combat kam doch nicht schon 89, oder?
Kann mich noch an den Play Time Artikel erinnern, 91/92 oder so.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (29. November 2016)

Necromanca schrieb:


> Ab ca. 1988 hatte ich einen eigenen PC, Compaq 386s mit 16 MHz Takt, am Anfang eine 20 MB Festplatte und 2 verschiedene Diskettenlaufwerke 5 1/4 und 3 1/2 Zoll.


Krass das war fett highend! mein erster PC war der selbige (386SX16) 1991/92!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Januar 2017)

"System Schock" ist "System Shock"


----------



## SirThomas70 (29. April 2017)

So manche Jahreszahlen stimmen nicht,z.B. kam Aces of Pacific 1993 raus oder Alien Breed bereits 1991. Ansonsten schöne Nostalgieliste.
Die älteren Titel (vor 1992) sahen auf dem Amiga um Längen besser aus als auf den alten DOS-Kisten.


----------



## USA911 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich glaub es nicht, da fehlt tatsächlich eine Deutsche Entwicklungs Perle: "Die total verrückte Rally" von Blue Byte!

Ich glaube es muss mal eine Delegation von 7 Mann von Euch bei mir vorbei kommen, dann wird mit 8 Mann dieses Spiel gespielt (an einem Rechner! ). Das ganze verschärfen wir, wenn dann pro "Reiseziel" das entsprechende Lokalgetränk von uns verzehrt wird (P.S. Bis zu 300 Runden sind möglich  )
Oder ich schicke Euch Dr. Drago vorbei und der kann teuer werden


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Juni 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es nicht, da fehlt tatsächlich eine Deutsche Entwicklungs Perle: "Die total verrückte Rally" von Blue Byte!
> 
> Ich glaube es muss mal eine Delegation von 7 Mann von Euch bei mir vorbei kommen, dann wird mit 8 Mann dieses Spiel gespielt (an einem Rechner! ). Das ganze verschärfen wir, wenn dann pro "Reiseziel" das entsprechende Lokalgetränk von uns verzehrt wird (P.S. Bis zu 300 Runden sind möglich  )
> Oder ich schicke Euch Dr. Drago vorbei und der kann teuer werden



Der Artikel ist sechs Jahre alt und die Autorin wirst du hier nicht mehr antreffen.


----------



## USA911 (9. Juni 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist sechs Jahre alt und die Autorin wirst du hier nicht mehr antreffen.



He, he dann freut Euch auf Dr. Drago... der nimmt einen nicht nur Geld, der zerreist auch Karten oder hält Euch fest... 

Vor lauter Begeisterung der alten Schätze gar nicht darauf geachtet, wobei ich den Artikel auch heute das erste mal gesehen habe. 
Aber schön, das alte Artikel noch gibt und auch wieder ausgekrammt werden, da es ja immer aktuell ist.


----------



## LordCricketGround (2. Dezember 2017)

Burger Time ist dabei, aber nicht Donkey Kong??


----------



## SamuelDonar (17. März 2018)

"BC's Quest for Tires" ... hahahah ...  ... irgendwoher kenne ich das auch noch. 
"Black Thorne", saugeil. 
"Comanche", eigentlich auch ein absoluter Klassiker, den hab ich immer bei nem Kumpel gezockt.
"Schwarzes Auge", das Beste.
"Ghosts'n'Goblins" hat es ja wohl zu der Zeit auf jede Plattform geschafft.


----------



## Terracresta (6. April 2018)

Die Überschrift stimmt nicht wirklich, wenn man über Emulatoren gehen muss, sonst laufen nämlich die meisten Spiele aller möglichen (Heim-)Computer, Konsolen und Handhelds unter Windows.

Zudem fehlen viele Spiele.
u.a.:
Albion von BlueByte.
Lands of Lore, Legend of Kyrandia etc. von Westwood
Origin Spiele wie Strike Commander, ShadowCaster, CyberMage
viele Adventures von Lucas Arts, Sierra, Adventure Soft und Co.
Adventures wie The Riddle of Master Lu was damals auch in der PCGames recht gut bewertet wurde. (90% von Petra)
Dark Sun, Pools of Radiance und unzählige weitere SSI RPGs

Übrigens wird Blackthorne bzw. BlackThorne ohne Leerzeichen geschrieben und Broken Sword hieß bei uns Baphomets Fluch.


----------



## badAIming (11. Dezember 2018)

Lemmings
Dune 2
Monkey Island 1+2
Leisure Suit Larry
Civilization
Colonization
Sim City
Rockford / Boulder Dash
Digger / DigDug
Nibbler


----------

